# My 240L (DAFO)



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello. I decided to present my aquarium actualy two. One reason is the recent reorganization.

Description:
dim: 120 x 50 x 40cm or. 240L
Filter:
- External EHEIM PROFESSION 3 2071st
- Filter material is original EHEIM
Heater:
- Hydor 230W
Lights:
- 2 x 39W T5 Lamp Giesemann Aquaflora
Night lights:
- Blue Moonlight Aquashop
To add a CO2 system:
- 2kg cylinder, diffuser ferplast
Background Type:
- Black wallpaper on kappa Panel
Decorative sand:
- Dark 2-3mm grit
The nutritional basis:
- No
Decoration:
- Roots and stone (purchased at a shop)
Fertilizers:
- Adding iron Weekly
Air pump:
- Sera 6W
Data of water:
temp. 28 ° C
pH: 6.7
The other characteristics are not currently tested

Organisms:
- 25 red neon tetras
- 15 red head tetra
- 8 orange stripe tetra
- 8 corydoras paleatus
- 2 discus
- 12 young altums, (some will soon go into a new home)

Invertebrates:
- 10 snails Tylomelania patriarchalis- live breeding snails. Currently 2 joungs 

Moj Akvarij - 240L (Dafo) : Akvariji na?ih ?lanov - AquaNubis, akvaristi?ni portal














































Please write coments.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

For bigger pics click link in previous post or:
Moj Akvarij - 240L (Dafo) : Akvariji na?ih ?lanov - AquaNubis, akvaristi?ni portal


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta say, that's a right pretty tank you've got there. I especially like the landscaping.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Thanks dude for nice words. I will have to paste some recent photos- these are about 14days old- I cut the ends of Valisineria gigantea on water surface and add some Rotala in right corner. Unfortunately I am not at home to take a picture so I will do this tomorrow.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice indeed!


----------

